# Laser Cut Stair kits in 1/32.....1/48 and HO



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

I talked a model rr forum freind into making us Slot car guys some Stair Kits for scratchbuilders in our hobby.

Rich owns RSlaserkits...... www.rslaserkits.com and sells N HO and 1/48 stuff for model rr guys.

He made these for us however and is considering doing more items.

Need Stairs?? Dont want to have to go through the tedium of scratchbuilding your own risers??

Check these out...He even sends you a Jig to make putting these together easier


----------



## amsra (Sep 21, 2006)

Those are very nice and I can see lots of uses. But, are the HO sized to 1/87 or 1/64?


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

HO IS 1/87 scale
1/64 is S SCALE (I dont care what Tomy thinks 1/64 IS because it has been S scale since FOREVER!!! )
He may be able to make an S scale set. Check out his website and contact him.......It never hurts to ask 

A little history... Do you know what HO stands for???

HO means Half O or Half of O scale (O scale being 1/48 scale)

HO components Do not work with anything except the vintage 1/87 slots like thunderjet and the newer johnny lightning counterparts.

Why did the small slot car industry go to 1/64 and continue to call it HO?? It is NOT HO , it IS S Scale.........Same as American Flyer Trains.

So what do guys do who want to scenic a track that have both Vintage and Newer scaled cars..........How do you scenic this and keep any consistency.......YOU DONT...You need 2 different tracks If you want to keep everything to scale.
When they changed sizes they really didnt do anybody any favors IMHO
1/64 scale items are expensive because its not a widely used scale.
they would have done better to just go straight to 1/48 scale and kept vintage the way it was and made new cars in the vintage style (like JL does)


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

TGtycopro said:


> HO means Half O or Half of O scale (O scale being 1/48 scale)


O scale is 1/43. Half of 1/43 would be 1/86. Close enough.  



TGtycopro said:


> Why did the small slot car industry go to 1/64 and continue to call it HO??


What's funny is you should know this with the handle you use on this BBS! Tyco were the ones who came out with the first 1/64 scale 'HO" slot car, called....*TycoPro! *


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

O scale is 1/48 1/4" to the foot
1/43 scale is derived from metrics
1/43 is european NOT AMERICAN O SCALE

1/43 is common in die cast cars, it is not common in Model railroading, in fact its pretty much unheard of since flieschman and Marklin dont make O scale anymore.

I dont want to argue the point, it simply is what it is.
If you are buying O scale Model RR products for use in slots, you are buying 1/48 scale or Quarter Scale as it is sometimes called............I model in On30 or 1/48 narrow gauge Railroading

My first tycopro set was 1/64th hmmmmmm guess i didnt realize that but at the time I was probobly not old enough to really give much a crap.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

TGtycopro said:


> A little history... Do you know what HO stands for???
> 
> HO means Half O or Half of O scale (O scale being 1/48 scale)


Then according to that HO is 1/96 scale? I have heard of 1/87 many times but never 1/96. If 1/87 is real HO then O scale is 1/43, you can't have it both ways....


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Turns out he is right about O Scale being 1/48:1. So that leaves us with the question of exactly how someone came up with HO scale of 1/87 meaning "half O". I've heard this "half O" comment for decades but never paid attention to the math.


----------



## Montoya1 (May 14, 2004)

So not only is HO not the right name for our scale, maybe it never was? It should have been referred to as 1/87 (past) & S scale (present) ??


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

I think they call it "OO" scale in your neighborhood Deane.


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

I would like to get some 1/32 , don't want to get into the battle of the scales, but if i could get a price on 1/32 it would be great


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

1/32 scale kits have 

12 risers

80 treads and an assembly jig. THATS ALOT OF STAIRS!!!!!

Come with either 3 foot or 4 foot treads.
3 foot treads
$20.75 plus shipping
Order Kit SCSK-03

4 foot treads
$21.50 plus shipping
Order Kit SCSK-O4

email [email protected]

Tell Rich you were sent by "The Tileguy"

Or order online here: http://www.rslaserkits.com/Details.html


----------



## hoslotfrance (Mar 6, 2006)

Hi ! The Porsche 962 Tomy is exactly in 1/62nd scale...


----------



## TGtycopro (Jun 1, 2006)

Here you can get 1/64 scale stair kits that are very similar to the RSlaser kits
http://www.builders-in-scale.com/bis/bis-bull.html

Evergreen Plastic also makes a Plastic Staircase kit
EVR ,8702600205 ,*S STAIRWAY KIT 
http://www.happyhobby.com/hobb_html/evergree.htm

So there you go 1/64th guys...You have Options...........The wood kits finish very nicely but will not take the abuse that a plastic set will.........Something to keep in mind..........Where and when we use scenery items is ALWAYS very important to all of us leadfoots


----------

